# Late valentines day box.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I haven't much time on WWT. I've been working out of state for the past month and I started a box for the wife for valentines day and had no time to complete. 

I'm not quite done at this point, but thought I'd share. 

It's walnut and spalted maple. 
I made some good progress today and I probably won't be able to finish it till next weekend. 
Here's the parts and the glue up. 

Ill be making wood hinges. More to come. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

looks purty dang good can't wait to see it finished:thumbsup:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks Great! When are u going to get done?


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

The box and the wood selection are great.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mengtian said:


> Looks Great! When are u going to get done?


Looks like I might not get it done until next weekend some time. 
My time is done today. Have to celebrate FIL B-day. 
Sunday might not work for me. 
Sorry guys. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

That will be a beautiful box when you do manage to complete it. I love the spalted maple. :thumbsup:

Just tell you wife you are early for Valentine's Day in 2014. :laughing:

We have missed you on the threads due to your having to work out of state.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> That will be a beautiful box when you do manage to complete it. I love the spalted maple. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just tell you wife you are early for Valentine's Day in 2014. :laughing:
> 
> We have missed you on the threads due to your having to work out of state.


Laughing!!!! 
Funny thing is its her birthday on the 19th. 
She knows I'm making something, but has no idea. 
She said ill probably give it to her on her B-Day. 
I have other plans for that. This will be her Valentines gift. 
Here's more pics of what it will look like with the top on. And a bottom pic. 
Thanks Dave. I do look at the forum when I'm up north, just haven't been posting much.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great combination of woods. I made an entertainment center a few years back and the walnut just makes the spalted maple pop


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, Dom, that looks great!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, that's pretty awesome looking. I wasn't quite sure where you were going with that when I saw the shape of the pieces but it came together nicely. Very nice work and that maple is fantastic.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks great. Love the wood!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

rayking49 said:


> Man, Dom, that looks great!


Just what I was thinking.


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see it all come together. It's awesome so far. Nice wood selection. I have some spalted maple I've been trying to figure out what to make with it. I like how the walnut is contrasting.

I'm sure the whole working out of state thing must be a drag. Hang in there, Dom.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea thanks Steve. 
I wasn't able to work on it today. Ill be leaving tomorrow morning at 3:30am and won't be back at it till the weekend. Looks like the job I'm on may carry me till October. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Work that keeps you going till October.... Sign me up!

Dominick, this is awesome,and I love that look of that wood! I really am looking forward to how the finish is going to make this look.

BTW.. We need to hook up sometime.... We are only a hop, skip, jump, and another jump away from each other.

Beautiful work on that box!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a terrific job! You have natural talent! I admire your originality and style! Well done.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> Work that keeps you going till October.... Sign me up!
> 
> Dominick, this is awesome,and I love that look of that wood! I really am looking forward to how the finish is going to make this look.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fabian. 
Yea were not to far away from each other. 
Hopefully we can meet up some time. Ill shoot you a PM when I'm back home this weekend. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

Newbie Q: How did you cut the curves in the corner pieces? Band saw? Jig saw? 

I hope to get to that level some day. I'm still workin' on my workbench. Ha. 

That thing is cool looking!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

banginonabudget said:


> Newbie Q: How did you cut the curves in the corner pieces? Band saw? Jig saw?
> 
> I hope to get to that level some day. I'm still workin' on my workbench. Ha.
> 
> That thing is cool looking!


Thanks for asking. I drew the shape I wanted then cut on a bandsaw. Once I got my first one, I just traced it on the others. 
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! that some beautiful spalted wood. The box is already looking good, like the design especially the legs. Looking forward to see it finished.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

That looks GREAT! Love the spalted maple. I am sure she will love it.
I should make something like that for a throw-down gift.... when I forget the birthday, anniversary, etc :laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> That looks GREAT! Love the spalted maple. I am sure she will love it.
> I should make something like that for a throw-down gift.... when I forget the birthday, anniversary, etc :laughing:


Throw-down gift. Now I love that idea.hehe.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

That spalted maple looks great! The entire box came out very nice!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Throw-down gift. Now I love that idea.hehe.


I'm still trying to understand that? It's been a long week, so forgive me.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MapleMoose said:


> That spalted maple looks great! The entire box came out very nice!


Thanks moose. I appreciate that. 
There's more to it. And tomorrow ill be able to work on it some more. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I'm still trying to understand that? It's been a long week, so forgive me.


I used to keep a very very nice picture frame wrapped in a box (with nice GENERIC wrapping paper) hid out. If I ever forgot her birthday, anniversary, valentines day, etc, I could just whip out the throw-down gift and give it to her. It saved me on a Valentines day one year. 

Your box is too nice to be hid out though.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I used to keep a very very nice picture frame wrapped in a box (with nice GENERIC wrapping paper) hid out. If I ever forgot her birthday, anniversary, valentines day, etc, I could just whip out the throw-down gift and give it to her. It saved me on a Valentines day one year.
> 
> Your box is too nice to be hid out though.


Ahha now I got it. 
Ill have to remember that for next time. But lately I haven't even had time to do that.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just a little update. 
I finally got some time to finish up the box. 
All but a finish. What kind of finish do some of you suggest that I do to it? I was thinking a couple coats of BLO then follow up with some poly. What do you guys think? 
Here's pics. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick, that is a beautiful box! It's going to look amazing with a finish on it. That's cool how the corners igs the lid is done. Nice hinges too. What are the short dividers on the inside bottom for?

Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Dominick, that is a beautiful box! It's going to look amazing with a finish on it. That's cool how the corners igs the lid is done. Nice hinges too. What are the short dividers on the inside bottom for?
> 
> Great job. :thumbsup:


Thanks Steve. 
You know Im not really sure about the dividers if I like them or not. They can be removed. 
I was thinking for her rings and necklaces but I may change it.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

WOW, just WOW!! I've never done wooden hinges before, but have wanted to try them for quite some time. Yours are awesome!
I really like the corner accents: the "bumpers"/trim and the 'L'-shaped inlays. Are the inlays for strength? I see that the grain runs perpendicular across the joint.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks moose for showing interest. 
Also thanks for the kind words. Hinges are easy to make and quite fun. The designs are endless. 
As far as the corner inlays, those were for looks but probably do serve as strength to. 
And yes the walnut border is perpendicular to the next ones. Hopefully I can get to a finish today. 
Not much time for me today as ill be out of town again on Monday. 
Stay tuned.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Really nice.....I am in the planning stages for my wifes Mothers Day present.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looking terrific Dominick. Well done. I love the top. The inlays and details. :thumbsup:

If you want to make the grain stand out, a coat of dewaxed shellac is all you need, then you can apply poly, wax or whatever on top


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I didn't get to do a finish today. 
Gonna have to wait till next week. But I did re-do the dividers inside. 
Tell me what you think. 









Before.









After.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

like the redo on dividers, and the L piece on lid


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the box, Dom. And +1 on the redo of the dividers.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I guess the re-do is what it's going to be. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Dom that looks great!! And I'm in agreement with the new dividers too. Love the wood hinges. You've really got me brainstorming on trying my hand at some, if I ever have time


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dom that looks great as usual
keep inspiring us ok


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just an update on the box. 
I just put a coat of shellac on it and I'm happy with how it's looking so far. 
I showed the wife before I put a finish on it and it brought tears to her eyes. She said she loves it. 
It's a good feeling. 



















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looking very nice Dominick. The shellac really makes the grain stand out.

If the wife liked it before the finish, she will love it even more after the finish. :thumbsup:

You are making up the brownie points for not having this ready by V. day. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I took your suggestion on the finish. So thank you Dave. And yes brownie points are good especially when I'm going out of town again on Monday. 
This might be my last week out of town. I may be local. From what I've been told. Hopefully yes. 
Again thanks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Your wife is going to love it! I know I do. Very, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

DAYYYYUM!
SA-WEEEEET!
Yer an artisan, my friend.

Nuf said!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> DAYYYYUM!
> SA-WEEEEET!
> Yer an artisan, my friend.
> 
> Nuf said!


No not an artisan, just a Normal or not so normal guy like you or the rest of Us. Laughing!!!!
Thanks for the kind words Dan.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Seriously, a normal wood butcher couldn't come up with that combo of woods and grains.
It takes an eye for it, and ya got it, son!
And the shape and form are fantastic.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Seriously, a normal wood butcher couldn't come up with that combo of woods and grains.
> It takes an eye for it, and ya got it, son!
> And the shape and form are fantastic.


I just got lucky. Laughing!!!!
It's one of these things that if you stare at it long enough, it talks to you. I had that piece for quite some time. 
Thanks bud!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Are the woods walnut and splated maple?
What are the legs?


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

That came out awesome. Do you spalt the wood yourself or buy it that way? Seeing this makes me want to get a hold of some once I've got another small project.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Gilgaron said:


> That came out awesome. Do you spalt the wood yourself or buy it that way? Seeing this makes me want to get a hold of some once I've got another small project.


Thanks Gilgaron. No I do not spalt it myself. 
This piece I got awhile back from a local supplier for free. Just a sample of what he has. And he has tons of it. 
Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Are the woods walnut and splated maple?
> What are the legs?


Yes Dan it's walnut and SM. the legs are SM as well.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick, looking at the depth of the box and the height of the present partitions, how about a future upgrade to add a pull out tray to utilize the space in the top half of the box?

I do like the thinner partitions by the way. Shows off more of the spalting in the bottom.

Each time I look at the spalting in the top, I see a different "picture". Terrific. :thumbsup:


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Dominick,

Beautiful box as everyone else has said, I think the wooden hinges are a beautiful touch. True craftsmanship. Job well done Sir!

Brad


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

WOW! That is spectacular! The grain on the top is so intriguing - it looks almost like an artist's painting.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Wow!.......just Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Dominick, looking at the depth of the box and the height of the present partitions, how about a future upgrade to add a pull out tray to utilize the space in the top half of the box?
> 
> I do like the thinner partitions by the way. Shows off more of the spalting in the bottom.
> 
> Each time I look at the spalting in the top, I see a different "picture". Terrific. :thumbsup:


Funny you mentioned that.
I was originally going to do that, but I felt Ike I was pushed for time and didn't want the wife to wait any longer. Even though it was late anyway. Lol. 
Now you got me thinking and I just may do that. 
Lord ill never get this done. Lol
Thanks for all that complimented. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Dominick, looking at the depth of the box and the height of the present partitions, how about a future upgrade to add a pull out tray to utilize the space in the top half of the box?
> 
> I do like the thinner partitions by the way. Shows off more of the spalting in the bottom.
> 
> Each time I look at the spalting in the top, I see a different "picture". Terrific. :thumbsup:


Well Dave Im looking at the space I have for doing a removable tray and I don't have a whole lot of space for that. 
I have about an 1" 1/2. So ill probably call this done at this point. Great suggestion though.


----------

